# Yu Yong Nian



## Xue Sheng (Oct 29, 2013)

Passing of Yu Yong Nian

May he rest in peace


----------



## granfire (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 30, 2013)

.


----------

